# Trying to convert the DynaGlo Vertical Offset to propane, I think I got too much burner?



## nursewizzle (Mar 23, 2018)

Hey all, I got this smoker from Amazon, I'm sure by now most people have seen it. I wanted to convert to propane so I got this burner and hose.

Fits perfectly in the smoke box, exactly how I thought it should fit. I drilled a hole in the back of the firebox to run the stem through (I think that's what its called).

Now I'm coming to suspect this might be more appropriate for a turkey fryer. It seemed really high powered. I've never used anything like this before. I had the propane tank barely turned on and lit the burner with a torch. BIG flames!!! I tried regulating the flame with the red knob on what might be called the regulator? I had it turned down to the point I thought might be an appropriate flame but then it went out.

I'm not sure if I got the wrong thing? Maybe this will work but I need to fool around with settings on the tank and the regulator? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 23, 2018)

You have a link to post of it with the specs?

Oh... I see now. Cool


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 23, 2018)

So you need a low pressure regulator maybe..  someone will know


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 23, 2018)

Yes, you need a low pressure regulator, but I see that this is a high pressure burner. High pressure is way too much propane for most all smoking/BBQ applications, unless you have a very large smoker/pit.

Low pressure is 11" WTC (water column) and it is approx. 0.39 psi. You could probably use the burner but would need to change out the orifice to the correct one for low pressure to get the gas flow correct. When using the incorrect orifice, which some people do, you will be not have the correct gas/air mixture and will be prone to a yellow flame, will wast propane, also more prone to blow outs. High pressure is also hard to dial down to low temps, and blow outs are common. Been there, done that.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 23, 2018)

You should look into a pressure regulator you can adjust....  THEN...  to prevent flame out when the flame is low, and reduced propane input....  reduce the number of holes in the burner...  many members have successfully accomplished that and have a smoker they can use.....  If your adjusting knob is not satisfactory, a needle valve will adjust the propane flow lower....  it is installed between the regulator and burner.....






	

		
			
		

		
	
..
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 ..






	

		
			
		

		
	
 ..


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 23, 2018)

My smokehouse is 36cu.ft. and I am using this burner. It's an 18,000 BTU burner and I have to close off some of the jets to low smoke sausages. Your burner is likely 40~50,000BTU's using high pressure....I looked for the specs. but did not see where it is listed. I'm curious to know what it is rated for as high pressure.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 23, 2018)

Also, a low pressure needle valve will dial in low pressure precisely. I can dial my temp. to +/-3* and keep it there...


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 23, 2018)

What temp. range would you like to have? My range is 100~285*....


----------



## Gwanger (Mar 23, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> What temp. range would you like to have? My range is 100~285*....


Ring I have masterbuilt propane smoker with a low pressure regulator that came with smoker I was still getting temps to 285 deg. too hot for my taste so I found a low pressure regulator with a needle valve that helped a lot but if you are turned down low w/needle valve you will still experience blow outs in the wind. As all smokers you will have to play with it. I ran out of patience and went to a Smokin Tex electric smoker now I just set it and forget it. I have a range of 100-280 deg. although 100 deg. is not hot enough to get chips smoking you have to get chips smoking and turn it down.I now use my gas smoker just for running my AMTS for cold smoking.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 23, 2018)

G
 Gwanger
 read this....    No blowouts AFTER plugging 1/2 of the burner holes...

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/draft-flow-top-vent-calculations.272163/#post-1800391


----------



## mosparky (Mar 23, 2018)

Just a note, might not be advisable to regulate at the tank. I have seen mentioned many times that the tank valve is designed to seal at full open or full closed, in between is a little iffy. I npticed my tanks last quite a bit longer now that I quit just cracking the valve.


----------



## Gwanger (Mar 23, 2018)

mosparky said:


> Just a note, might not be advisable to regulate at the tank. I have seen mentioned many times that the tank valve is designed to seal at full open or full closed, in between is a little iffy. I npticed my tanks last quite a bit longer now that I quit just cracking the valve.


did you do this by plugging half of the holes for propane in the burner


----------



## nursewizzle (Mar 23, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> My smokehouse is 36cu.ft. and I am using this burner.



Thanks I'll maybe look in to that. Do I need a new hose too?


----------



## nursewizzle (Mar 23, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> What temp. range would you like to have? My range is 100~285*....



I doubt I'd ever need to get down to 100! I'd like to maybe be able to get up to 350 max.



daveomak said:


> G
> Gwanger
> read this....    No blowouts AFTER plugging 1/2 of the burner holes...
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/draft-flow-top-vent-calculations.272163/#post-1800391



I definitely need to try this!


----------

